# 2nd Annual Southeastern Pennsylvania Halloween Flea Market



## TrueBadAzz (Nov 20, 2018)

MARK YOUR CALENDARS FOR SUNDAY AUGUST 1ST 2021. 
Tell your family, tell your friends, tell everyone you know who loves Halloween about the 2nd Annual Southeastern Pennsylvania Halloween Flea Market.
Date: Sunday August 1st, 2021
Time: Technically it starts at 7am. Sellers are encouraged to get there plenty early. For all buyers, as flea markets always go...the early bird gets the worm. Location: Leesport Farmer's Market 312 Gernants Church Rd, Leesport, PA 19533 Online reservations for spaces are now open: 

Sunday Markets — Leesport Farmers Market ADMISSION FOR BUYERS IS FREE 👍🎃👍


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Was just going to post about the flea market. We will be there when the doors open!!! 
🥳 🎃😍 🎃


----------



## TrueBadAzz (Nov 20, 2018)

Haag's Halloween will be in Porch Spaces #39 + #40 right next to the yellow funnel cake shack. I have a 15ft. Uhual packed full of thousands of Halloween items from Spirit Halloween, Party City, Home Depot, Lowe's, Target, Walmart, Gemmy, Totally Ghoul, etc. Many items brand new with tags. I'll be there bright and early. Come see early for the best selection 🎃


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

Dang, I wanted to check this spring to see if you were going back and never got around to it.
I hope all went well any maybe 2022?
Jerseyscare


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

OKAY, I've got it penciled in for 1st sunday in august, to either attend or sell.
I did see a you tube video from 2020 and 2021.
My question is what seems to sell best and/or price range of stuff?
Jerseyscare


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

2022 is the 3rd flea market in Leesport Pa,
anyone here attend either of the 1st two?
Trying to figure out what to take and price range of what will sell.?
Jerseyscare


----------

